# Employment Visa and visit visa



## aamir_sid007 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am from India and I have received an offer from a bank in dxb as a manager around 45 days back. 
The H.R says,my visa is still under process. Processing time of visa has already crossed 4 weeks/ a month. :fingerscrossed:

:focus: :ranger: Now my query is :- 
Can I opt for a visit visa and go to dxb ,while my employment visa is still under process ??
Will it hamper the on going employment visa process ?? 
I mean... My plan is to exit and then re enter UAE again ,when my employment visa is ready. 
Is it ok for me to do so ?? :help:

lane:lane:lane:


----------

